# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  31.05.2012, SagemEG_V20.2, rebuild Security aread added

## hassan riach

*31.05.2012, SagemEG_V20.2, rebuild Security aread added!* *What`s new?**Two new functions added!*- Create BKP- Write RPLBoth functions are added for testing new (*world first* ) solution for unlocking and repairing ULC2 phones listed bellow.
 <b>-A35,  A36, A36+, A61, A62, A65, A68, A68+, A301, A302, A302+, A306, A306+,  A316, A316+, A316G+, S305, S305+, S308, S309, S312, S315, S315+, S317,  S318, S319, TMN1010, TMN2000, SFR11, SFR112, Z100, VF125, VF125FM,  VF136, VF225, VF225FM, VF227, VF236.</b>*Do you have phone with damaged IMEI or corrupted Security area?**Do you want to repair/change IMEI or rebuild fully erased Security area?**Now you can, no matter how and with what tool it happened!*Both functions are standalone. 
Just for fun!! *We can relock phones to another operator (one or few).**
Now with new solution is possible to repair damaged itself phones or phones damaged during unlocking with another tool!* *It`s real Security area rebuild without any flash patching!* 
More details and discussions here:  *http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f312/*  *SagDD support continues!*  
Good luck!  *SagDD Team*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوراخي حسن عالمتابعة

----------

